# 1-1 dog training prices ?



## poppydog1

We are looking to do some 1-1 training have emailed one trainer they charge £15 a session is this about the right price thanks


----------



## nfp20

depends on the type of training and who the trainer is. For a good trainer and regular one to one classes I pay £20 but its for 2 hours. So £15 would be ok. Most do an initial assessment that might cost slightly more, I tend to do the first session and then if I like the trainer and more importantly my dogs likes the trainer and the methods being used I carry on.


----------



## lucysnewmum

i would recommend that you do your homework.

email several trainers, compare prices, and have a look at their websites for as much information as you can on who they are, what qualifications they have, and what training methods they use. 

if they run classes as well would they let you sit in on one to see them in action?


----------



## Mum2Heidi

I would recommend doing your homework too. When I first got Heidi my confidence was low and I hadnt had a pup in years. Couldnt manage puppy classes due to work so found a guy who did one to one.

He charged £40 for however long it took! 

"It took" a lot of time chatting, cups of coffee, a quick walk outside with Heidi and a few basic pointers I could have got from a book. Wish I knew about PF.


----------



## London Dogwalker

Entirely depends on your area, I would think £15 in Yorkshire was about right, perhaps a little cheap, but there's a lot of variables to consider...

You do need to ask:

Is the trainer affiliated to any organisation? (This is so that if something goes wrong you have someone to complain too, v. important imo! )
What methods (of any) does that organisation promote?
Have you had any personal recommendations of this trainer, or have you seen them train previously?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I don`t think price has much to do with it. The best trainer I ever had didn`t charge me. The bad ones varied from megabucks to just plain overpriced. :scared:
Unfortunately in my experience qualifications sometimes can`t be relied on either - one person with an impressive list of qualifications advised me to string my dog up by the collar to make her give me a ball (I didn`t follow that advice). At least with APDT trainers you have a rough idea of method.
The best thing to do IMO is to go and watch a session, and to ask questions afterwards. And personal recommendation is good. 
I hope you find a good trainer.


----------



## e_clark

We have been suggested a 1-1 trainer called dog father in Northamptonshire to give some help with problems of leaving sooty alone, his website looks good and we have heard lots of good things about him but the initial session is £110 for 2.5 hours - is this overpriced (from reading the posts above!)?


----------



## rocco33

That seems excessive to me, although it does depend if a trainer or a behaviourist (and I mean a proper qualified behaviourist who you have been referred to by a vet - and even then it's on the high side).

Honestly, I think like so many things, price really is a very poor indicator of quality.


----------



## London Dogwalker

e_clark said:


> We have been suggested a 1-1 trainer called dog father in Northamptonshire to give some help with problems of leaving sooty alone, his website looks good and we have heard lots of good things about him but the initial session is £110 for 2.5 hours - is this overpriced (from reading the posts above!)?


 I've had a look at him and....LOL

This bit on his site made me laugh



> My approach differs from any other dog trainer or dog behaviourist because I combine knowledge and understanding (The stuff you learn in books) with a practical ability to get the results you want for your dog.


No, that approach is exactly the same as the rest of us :arf:  Why do some dog trainers make out they have some kind of special power that no-one else has? It's not magic!! :lol:



> I've studied dog psychology and so I can explain to you what your dog is thinking


no you can't, none of can truly *know* what a dog is thinking, we can only make an educated guess based on their behaviour and what has been studied. 

He also talks about Dominance and Pack leadership here which is a load of rubbish

Who's The Pack Leader? | Articles and Tips

I wouldn't say the fee for the consult was overly high for 2.5hrs in general, but he's not someone I'd take my dog too and pay it!  In the Northamptonshire area you have quite a lot of choice of APDT so I'd personally go for one of them. (I'm not an APDT member yet, but I believe in their ethos )

have a look here

Local Dog Trainers in Northamptonshire UK


----------



## Guest

I am currently paying £18 a hour for gundog training on a one to one!
Don't really want to go that far but the basic obedience that applies to GDT is what I want.

Also!! we are doing great, but it's up to you to keep up the work when not at training!! I would guesstimate that four to five one to one lessons would be enough for most dogs, providing the homework were put in, then you could maybe more into a class!

Thing to remember is, training a dog NEVER stops!
all the best
DT


----------

